# 2008 Florida LUMU!



## nphaskins (Nov 15, 2007)

Get that flash off camera and get lit with 49 other photographers! Don't get left behind, there are only 50 spots available and they WILL sell out! These meets are showing increasing popularity, so sign up as soon as registration opens December 1st!

http://www.lightitupmeetup.com


----------



## nphaskins (Dec 31, 2007)

Just a quick update...20 spots have been filled.  Late registration starts in less than a week, and the price goes up a bit!  Get in early and save!


----------

